# 1908  Iver Johnson 24" Truss Frame



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's one that I started over a year ago. It's finally moving along again. Put the cranks on today. Now to post these pics and get the owner excited.


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2016)

Very, very nice, that truss has one 'ell of an arch to it.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 19, 2016)

That tall truss looks fantastic !!  Love the color combo.  This is going to be one killer looking Iver when it's all put together.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice paint job dude


----------

